
Apple's Planning a 16 - rbanffy
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/apple-16-macbook-pro-display,38635.html
======
DerekL
Actual title is “Apple's Planning a 16" MacBook Pro, 31" Display”. I guess the
double quotes in the HTML title element need to be encoded.

------
friendscallmejw
There seems to be a trend at Apple, if it's broken, don't fix it, just make it
a few inches bigger!

